
Show HN: Phoenix Startup – Soft-Material UI Kit - alexanderisora
http://phoenix-startup.com/
======
alexanderisora
Greetings sirs. We are proud to present you the v2 of our product.

Phoenix Startup is a huge pack of ready to use HTML cards. Hundreds of happy
clients, many great feedbacks from major digital communities and huge daring
ambitions.

Would be great to hear your feedback.

------
wingerlang
Nice. Wish I didn't have to click to see the price though.

It's also feels a bit long winded, with loads of info coming at you, tutorial
inline and examples. Not sure if this is bad or good though, whatever converts
right :)

~~~
alexanderisora
Thanks a lot for the kind words! Your notice about the price is a strong
point. Me and the team will definitely discuss it soon.

